# GiveYourMoneyToWomen, Is This An Actual Movement???



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

We Spoke to Lauren Chief Elk, the Woman Behind #GiveYourMoneytoWomen, About the Power of Cold Hard Cash | VICE | United States

Emotional labor .... ummmm ... ok ....


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Staying married is hard enough, introducing this concept will only create more problems. What do we do? Keep a tally on every time you expend some time and emotions to your husband.

I love you, I put up with your crap because I love. When it becomes too much you get a nice talk to. Or when I've had it, its goodbye.

No need to pay me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

brooklynAnn said:


> Staying married is hard enough, introducing this concept will only create more problems. What do we do? Keep a tally on every time you expend some time and emotions to your husband.
> 
> I love you, I put up with your crap because I love. When it becomes too much you get a nice talk to. Or when I've had it, its goodbye.
> 
> No need to pay me.


What I don't get as well, the quote below



> Women were banding together to demand payment for all the emotional work we do that goes completely unpaid—the exhausting work of being a tolerant, gentle, nurturing, listening woman in our relationships with men, at all times


So basically guys are a bunch of children who need to be nurtured at all times by women  Also, does this mean that a guy never has to go through "emotional labor" when dealing with his SO, it is just all roses and happy singing birds???


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Women Controlling Consumer Spending Sparse Among Central Bankers - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's called the FGE (full girlfriend experience) Elliott Spitzer used to pay $5,000/night for that.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

brooklynAnn said:


> Staying married is hard enough, introducing this concept will only create more problems. What do we do? Keep a tally on every time you expend some time and emotions to your husband.
> 
> I love you, I put up with your crap because I love. When it becomes too much you get a nice talk to. Or when I've had it, its goodbye.
> 
> No need to pay me.



I disagree> I'm getting a square implanted in my palm for easy payment.

I've been doing this unpaid emotional work for way too long and am now bankrupt!:rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Emotional labor .... ummmm ... ok ....


And they probably wonder why this causes people to laugh.

I liked the line about "Men like to act as if commanding women's attention is their birthright".

After looking at the picture of the two women involved in this stunt, I have to think they have just the same feeling about commanding a man's attention.

We should all remember that "emotional labor" the next time we're sweating like a cardiac patient in the heat while fixing a transmission, fixing the roof, building a fence, etc.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Women Controlling Consumer Spending Sparse Among Central Bankers - Bloomberg Business


From the link above:
"The women who drive 70 percent of total consumer spending decide how their families use financial services, insurance and health care, according to a Boston Consulting Group poll of 23,000 women in 22 countries."
This is true. Women are in control of most of the consumer spending, but they don't make the most money, so in essence, men are giving women a large portion of their money.

From the article, "What do you think of the whole "wife bonus" debacle?

The wife bonus is important. Women who are making their spouse's lives and careers their job should be compensated for it. Stay-at-home moms work multiple jobs. They act as cooks, chauffeurs, nurses, therapists, maids, personal trainers, teachers, tutors, personal assistants. And this labor is rarely recognized, especially monetarily. Wives should be getting bonuses and entire paychecks regularly."

What Chief Elk, the woman who is trying to start a movement about this, and Jennifer Schaffer, the author of the article, don't realize is that in most households where there is a sahm, it is that woman who handles most, if not all of the family finances and spends most of the money. This money is used to support and provide for the entire family, not just the man who makes the money, but the entire family.

Elk and Schaffer seem to have no clue about how relationships work. They must have no models of healthy or normal relationships and must not engage in them themselves. Elk works with domestic violence victims, so her view is steeped in violence and the extreme of unhealthy relationships. Of course she thinks those women should be compensated. They were trapped with no money in abusive relationships and had no help from the abuser in getting out, when they provided all sorts of things for the abuser. That is not the norm. Not all relationships are abusive.

Relationship is not a monetary exchange. If they are in relationships where they are doing all the relational work, perhaps they should seek healthy relationships rather than looking for monetary compensation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Forest said:


> I liked the line about "Men like to act as if commanding women's attention is their birthright".
> 
> After looking at the picture of the two women involved in this stunt, I have to think they have just the same feeling about commanding a man's attention.
> 
> *We should all remember that "emotional labor" the next time we're sweating like a cardiac patient in the heat while fixing a transmission, fixing the roof, building a fence, etc.*


Or changing a tire in freezing rain.
Or killing the giant spider that ran behin the entertainment center.
Or making sure all the cars get their required maintenance.
Or locking up the house at night.
Or fixing the multitude of stuff that squeaks, drips, clogs, moves when it shouldn't or stays put when it should move.
Or offers his jacket when I'm cold.

Those women are just absurd.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Those women are just absurd.


Yes, that sums it up quite well.



kristin2349 said:


> I've been doing this unpaid emotional work for way too long and am now bankrupt!:rofl:


They do seem to be emotionally bankrupt, as well as clueless. Why is anyone taking them seriously!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, let's get some necessary business out of the way:

Men, raise your hand if you understand that this is not a mainstream view, that not all women think this way even if a lot of them might like to joke about it now and then, which they should. 

Good, now that we have the formality of acknowledging that not every woman believes that this is a good idea, we can get back to laughing about the article and its proponents without starting another G.D. gender war.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

What did I just read... the internet is full of surprises lol.

Men also invest on the relationships emotionally. Relationships are two sided. Both sides deal with lots of bad stuffs from each other, just as both sides can appreciate and love each other.

And come on, women in the first world countries are free to work and be independent today. I'm a woman who earns a full-time income too, me and my husband both contributes incomes and we share house chores. I don't need some twisted hashtags to defend my own rights and independency.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

She brings up some interesting points, but I'm not so sure it's deserving of a whole "movement"... yes, some relationships are inequitable along gender lines. But I'm not going to go so far as to say that it is systemic.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Ok, let's get some necessary business out of the way:
> 
> Men, raise your hand if you understand that this is not a mainstream view, that not all women think this way even if a lot of them might like to joke about it now and then, which they should.
> 
> Good, now that we have the formality of acknowledging that not every woman believes that this is a good idea, we can get back to laughing about the article and its proponents without starting another G.D. gender war.


Thank you, rational one! So tired of the gender wars.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Thank you, rational one! So tired of the gender wars.


When I want your opinion, boob-owner, I'll beat it out of you. 

<Do I really have to attach a smiley?>


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

At this stage in my life, I find these movements exhausting. I admire the energy of the women spearheading something like this, though, and definitely understand the basic concept.

It's far too late for me, however. If what they want were really workable, I would be a bazillionaire many times over by now...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucy Ricardo and millions of women of her generation perfected this model 60 years ago....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> We Spoke to Lauren Chief Elk, the Woman Behind #GiveYourMoneytoWomen, About the Power of Cold Hard Cash | VICE | United States
> 
> Emotional labor .... ummmm ... ok ....


I have not read the link yet, so this post is just my response to the title of this thread.

It's a very cool idea. Any of you guys want to give your money to women??? Just let me know and I'll pm you my bank account routing and account numbers. How cool is that? >


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Just one of the many situations that falls under:

"A fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> We should all remember that "emotional labor" the next time we're sweating like a cardiac patient in the heat while fixing a transmission, fixing the roof, building a fence, etc.


Men do those things??? who knew... >



(jk... talking from personal experience)


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

This is so messed up that it is hard to believe it is real, but apparently it is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CynthiaDe said:


> From the link above:
> "The women who drive 70 percent of total consumer spending decide how their families use financial services, insurance and health care, according to a Boston Consulting Group poll of 23,000 women in 22 countries."
> 
> This is true. Women are in control of most of the consumer spending, but they don't make the most money, so in essence, men are giving women a large portion of their money.


In most families I know the wife does most of the spending because shopping for everything from food, to household items, to clothing, to medical care full on the women. It seems that usually men just don't want to do these things.

The woman are not taking the money for their own use. They are spending it for the family and household mostly... to take care of everyone.

This is for women who work as well as SAHM/W.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought at first that it was a satire. It's so stupid that it's hard to believe anyone thinks like that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I just read the link.... I lost 10 IQ points in doing so.

I take it as satire. Anyone who takes it seriously should be laughed at. The thing about the internet is that now we get to be exposed to even more stupid stuff.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ok, I just read the link.... I lost 10 IQ points in doing so.
> 
> I take it as satire. Anyone who takes it seriously should be laughed at. The thing about the internet is that now we get to be exposed to even more stupid stuff.


I didn't read it, but the best satire is served completely dry with a stone faced seriousness while not assuming the audience too dim-witted to be in on the joke. Would Jonathan Swift - A Modest Proposal have had any lasting impact if it had been followed with a JK?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Cletus said:


> When I want your opinion, boob-owner, I'll beat it out of you.
> 
> <Do I really have to attach a smiley?>


Nah, I got it 

Who says that feminists are humorless?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope it's satire. Other people seem to be confused, too:

#GiveYourMoneyToWomen - Giving Feminism a Bad Name*|*Katy Horwood


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, and there's nothing on their Tumblr page, either. If it was a real thing, there would be something on the Tumblr page, right?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> In most families I know the wife does most of the spending because shopping for everything from food, to household items, to clothing, to medical care full on the women. It seems that usually men just don't want to do these things.
> 
> The woman are not taking the money for their own use. They are spending it for the family and household mostly... to take care of everyone.
> 
> This is for women who work as well as SAHM/W.


Right. What I'm saying is that she already has his money, so expecting further payment would be impossible.



EleGirl said:


> Ok, I just read the link.... I lost 10 IQ points in doing so.
> 
> I take it as satire. Anyone who takes it seriously should be laughed at. The thing about the internet is that now we get to be exposed to even more stupid stuff.


There really are people that stupid. At first I thought it was satire too. Here is their mission statement: #GiveYourMoneyToWomen ? Mission Statement


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> #GiveYourMoneyToWomen ? Mission Statement


"Monetizing the male gaze."

Damn. I'd better get a look at the summary of customary charges before I go out and get presented with a bill for services rendered.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Cletus said:


> "Monetizing the male gaze."
> 
> Damn. I'd better get a look at the summary of customary charges before I go out and get presented with a bill for services rendered.


And they wonder why people don't take them seriously. They are dumb as rocks. I seriously hope that Chief Elk does do more harm than good for the abused women she works with.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... Wtf?!


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

They're getting a lot of competition from #IHaveBoobsAndNeedCash


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cletus said:


> "Monetizing the male gaze."


Make sure it's legal in your jurisdiction. It may require tax registration and check-ups at authorized healthcare providers.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EnigmaGirl said:


> They're getting a lot of competition from #IHaveBoobsAndNeedCash


:rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

He11's Bell's- Dean Martin had these gals figured out nearly 40 years ago:

http://www.originalgolddiggers.com/


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow, stupid is as stupid does is alive and well it would seem! I will start paying women for their emotional expenditures when they start paying me to listen about the 'labor of their emotional expenditures'...I mean heck, a shrink gets paid to listen so more precedent for paying me to listen I'd say...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

For every list like this there should be a rebuttal list.
An exterminator call starts at 100 dollars. There is a minimum charge. Killing that spider will cost...

Or. Maybe someone out there has a viable marriage and they work together for common goals.


----------

